# IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!



## WERNER 02 (5. Feb. 2007)

Hier könnt ihr ein Filmchen nach dem Anderen Euch reinziehn.

Wünsche nen schönen Videoday!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPxDw7ajfGE

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Mondlicht (5. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

Wie niiieeeeeeeeeeedlich....


----------



## Dodi (5. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

Hi Werner!

Supi, der 1. ist wirklich niedlich - hätte ich nicht geglaubt, dass es so etwas gibt...


----------



## mume (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

Hat Spass gemacht...Danke für den Tipp


----------



## sigfra (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

Tja... MUME... 
solche Tips kannste hier öfters mal finden...


----------



## Joachim (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

@Werner
Ich warte noch auf nen Video von deinen Fischis - hab doch extra Videos erlaubt und uploadgröße erhöht...


----------



## WERNER 02 (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

Morgen Joachim

Biste sicher das du mich damit meinst ?! Na egal, wollte gerade bei Arcor nachsehn was ich dort so gebunkert habe,- aber die H.... ziehn gerade Wartungsarbeiten durch.



> Wartungsarbeiten
> Guten Tag lieber .......... Kunde,
> es ist unser Ziel, das Angebot des ........-Fotoalbum-Dienstes kontinuierlich zu verbessern.
> Aus diesem Grund werden zwischen 05:00 - 06:30 Uhr technische Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt. In diesem Zeitraum ist der Fotoalbum-Dienst nicht erreichbar.
> ...


 
Also mal sehn, vielleicht klappt es ja im laufe des Tages. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

Moin,

sach mal Werner, machst Du die Nächte durch? :schizo
Gegen 2Uhr den letzten Post und 6Uhr den nächsten?  

Also 4 Std. Schlaf wären mir zu wenig. 
Aber auf das Video bin ich auch schon gespannt.


----------



## WERNER 02 (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*



> sach mal Werner, machst Du die Nächte durch?
> Gegen 2Uhr den letzten Post und 6Uhr den nächsten?



Hi Annett

Nicht ganz,- um 2°° war ich schon wieder wach, und um 6°° war ich fertig mit meiner Arbeit für Morgen. 

Konnte einfach nicht mehr pennen und bin dann in die Werkstatt zum malochen gegangen. Bescheuert!! Ich weiß, aber das sinnvollste wenn man nicht mehr pennen kann.

Übrigens, wie lade ich denn genau Videos hoch ?? Hab nämlich noch ein paar eigene ausgegraben.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Astrid (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

Hi Werner,

boah, ist das süß........
Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Joachim (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

Hi Werner,


welche Größe (MB), welches Format(mpeg, mpg, avi, mov,...)?


----------



## WERNER 02 (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

Hi Joachim

" Filmchen" hat gerade mal 61,1 MB.

Unterstützende Dateiformate: mov... mpg .... mpeg ....avi usw. usw. usw. 

Alles klar ? 

Gruß
Werner
Der so nach und nach noch weitere Filmchen einstellen würde.


----------



## Joachim (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

Wo kann ich mir denn das "Filmchen" mal downloaden? Hochladen wirst du so nen Brocken nicht können - die max. Größe liegt für alle User bei 20 MB...

Also, zeich mal - lass mal gucken ...

Achso, Mpeg oder DivX wäre von Vorteil


----------



## WERNER 02 (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann ich mir denn das "Filmchen" mal downloaden? Hochladen wirst du so nen Brocken nicht können - die max. Größe liegt für alle User bei 20 MB...
> 
> Also, zeich mal - lass mal gucken ...
> 
> Achso, Mpeg oder DivX wäre von Vorteil



Hi Joachim

Im Moment liegen sie alle noch auf meinem Server.
Übrigens, das kleinste Video hat schon um die 35MB und alle weiteren liegen bei 100-170MB. LEIDER !!

Kannst sie dir aber morgen, am Nachmittag, drüben ansehn. Werde sie morgen früh auf den entsprechenden Server legen und ins Forum verlinken.
Hoffe du kannst es noch verwarten. 

Gruß
Werner
Der nichts dagegen hat ,wenn du sie dir dann eventuell zurechtstutzt, und hier einstellst.


----------



## Joachim (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

Frage vorab: wie lang sind die denn  oder haste in 16:9 in HDI gedreht


----------



## WERNER 02 (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*



> Frage vorab: wie lang sind die denn



 Fragen kannst du vielleicht !!  Kann es dir echt nicht sagen, dauern aber schon einige Minütchen. Würde sagen ( Minimum) zwischen 2 und 5 Min. So ist auch die Ausschaltautomatik meiner Digi ausgelegt. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## WERNER 02 (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

Hey Joachim

"Filmchen" ist drinnen. Aber Achtung,- Ladezeit liegt schon bei knappe 4 Min. 

Zu finden unter VIDEOS !!!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Joachim (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

Hallo Werner,

habs mir mal runtergeladen - also 60 MB sind bei ca. 3 min für ein Webvideo schlicht zu viel. Da du es ja als .avi vorliegen hast, wäre eine Convertierung nach .wmv oder .mpeg sinnvoll.

5 min sollten nicht größer wie 30MB sein


----------



## WERNER 02 (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

Hi Joachim

Tja dann mal danke für den Tipp !! Das Danke kassier ich gleich aber wieder für die Mehrarbeit ( die du mir damit aufhalst ) ein.  
Ach so, haste reiiiin zufällig auch den passenden Converter im Peto ? : ich mein ja nur !

Nur so beiläufig, es werden noch einige eingestellt werden. 

Gruß
Werner

Der besser wieder malochen geht !!


----------



## Joachim (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

Ich schau mal ...


----------



## WERNER 02 (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: IHR WOLLT KOI SEHN ??!!*

Hey Joachim

Haste dir verlaufen ??!! Wohl die Brotkrummen ausgegangen !!  
Hab aber schon einen womöglich " narrensicheren" gefunden. Glaub ich wenigstens. Werd ihn ( Movavi Video Converter 5.0 ) mal antesten.

Gruß
Werner


----------

